# Punta Cana, Dominican Republic



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Started my vacation, at the Barcelo Bavaro resort in Punta Cana, D.R.

A few shots from my balcony yesterday:


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jioyym


__
https://flic.kr/p/Hqn1Sw


__
https://flic.kr/p/JiowWy


__
https://flic.kr/p/Hqn1sd


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Photos from my time on the beach this morning, including indirect evidence I actually swam around in the surf a bit.


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jmr7mM


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jiow6q


__
https://flic.kr/p/JeMniP
\


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks hard to take, Nog!  Have a wonderful, relaxing time.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And since it's KBoards...


__
https://flic.kr/p/JiKND3

50 bonus points to the first person to identify what book I'm reading.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> And since it's KBoards...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


A very Practical book. But I used google, so I cheated!

And as for the beach and surf, go Nog, go!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Decent shore break this morning that was fun to swim around in, under, over...or just get knocked down. (Every minute or two a set of 2 or 3 bigger waves than you see here would come in and make things "interesting".)


__
https://flic.kr/p/HsCXEq


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> A very Practical book. But I used google, so I cheated!
> 
> And as for the beach and surf, go Nog, go!


I didn't have to google it. i love Chris Moore.

But, grandma, what big font you use....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

telracs said:


> I didn't have to google it. i love Chris Moore.
> 
> But, grandma, what big font you use....


If you had a macular pucker along with floaters that look like Sargasso seaweed, you'd use a large font and increased line-spacing, too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Things for the thrill-seekers to do:


__
https://flic.kr/p/HuKpXR


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks really nice.  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Interesting clouds

Yesterday evening:


__
https://flic.kr/p/JkShds

This evening:


__
https://flic.kr/p/J2PcVY


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I like yesterday's clouds better.  More dramatic shot.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> I like yesterday's clouds better. More dramatic shot.


Me, too.


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Agreed on yesterday's clouds. Beautiful shot, made me want to be there. It also looked less crowded than I expected a resort to be.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kdiem said:


> Agreed on yesterday's clouds. Beautiful shot, made me want to be there. It also looked less crowded than I expected a resort to be.


The beach tends to be most crowded from late morning until late afternoon, but even then, it never feels really crowded. It's basically only resort guests, and a good chunk of them at any time might be in either of the large pools, the kiddie pool, restaurants, or bars -- plus it's a pretty wide beach in terms of distance from shore line to where the sand ends.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I like the way the colors came out in this photo -- no filters, no adjusting after the fact (other than a bit of cropping).


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jtrr5B


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Likely my last visit to the beach, as tomorrow morning I'll be leaving for the airport.


__
https://flic.kr/p/JkdFcf


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Have a safe flight home.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Have a safe flight home.


Thanks. I splurged and upgraded to business class for the return flight, in hopes of not ending up with a sore back.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

oooOOOooo. That _is_ a splurge!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thatched roofs abounded, even at the airport. This was Gate 14, where after check-in and customs, the airline personnel checked us through the "gate", where we then waited to board the bus that would take us a quarter mile or so to our plane.


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jr5N52


----------

